# After Effects und Lens-Flare...



## Testsieger (15. April 2003)

....tag zusammen

ich hab folgendes problem:

ich möchte in "after effects" einem *ai bild einen lens-flare-effect geben.
nun gibts in der "after effects" v5.5 nichts dergleichen - man soll aber die "photoshop" effecte in "after effects" benutzen können.

nun meine frage: WIE ? ;-) 

mfg TS


----------

